# [W] TK [H] SM bitz, Inquisitors, £££ (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi I'm looking for a Tomb Kings ushabti with great bow and Prince Apophas, I have loads of space marine bitz and some chaos space marine bitz mainly dark angel upgrade bitz and chaos terminator bitz (possibly have 5 complete terminators would have to check to make certain) I have cypher minus sword, I also have loads of inquisitors including Gideon Lorr and the henchmen including some converted henchman, I can take some pictures tomorrow

Ok am also now looking for some Empire Battle wizard bits, I'm after the hourglass piece and also the staff topper, its the 3/4's circle one with the orbs

Chris


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

updated 1st post with more wants


----------

